# Five Things



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

From these *five things* does Jesus save;

the guilt of sin;

the filth of sin;

the love of sin;

the power of sin;

and the practice of sin.

And ALL by the gospel: not a grain of the law, but all by the gospel, the pure gospel, the precious and everlasting gospel.

~ J.C. Philpot


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice Brother.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Kristine with a K (Aug 11, 2007)

Glory be to God!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2007)

JM said:


> From these *five things* does Jesus save;
> 
> the guilt of sin;
> 
> ...



Where do I get my hands on the source material for this I quote? I would love to see how he expounds each of these.

Thanks for this quote!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > From these *five things* does Jesus save;
> ...



See the sermon source here.


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > From these *five things* does Jesus save;
> ...



I found the above in a sermon by J. C. Philpot titled THE LOST SOUGHT AND SAVED. 

The Lord came to save from sin. There are five things connected with sin from which the Lord came to save.

1. *There is the guilt of sin.* Now this lies with great weight and power upon every conscience into which the law enters, and where there is any discovery of the purity, holiness, and majesty of God. Guilt of conscience, what a burden! Distress of soul through the imputation of God’s wrath, and the fearful apprehension of falling into the hands of Him who indeed is a "consuming fire," is a load indeed. Did guilt ever lie upon your conscience, wake you up in the dead of the night, and make you feel as if you could wring the hair off your head? If you have felt something of what guilt is, and what a wound it can make in a sinner’s conscience, you need not me to tell you, it must be the Son of Man, and the Son of Man alone, who can save you from the guilt of sin. And how does he save from guilt? By the application of his precious blood to the conscience; thus revealing a sense of his dying love, and giving the soul to feel, that where sin abounded, there grace doth and will much more abound. Nothing short of this can effectually take away guilt from the conscience of the sinner.

2. *But there is the filth of sin.* Sin not merely makes as it were a stab in the conscience, or rather, the law as manifesting the wrath of God due to sin brings thereby a burden of guilt; but the filth of sin pollutes and defiles the heart and imagination. Did you ever feel what a filthy wretch you are! how defiled and polluted from head to foot; so that you have hated, abhorred, and detested yourself before God as a monster of all uncleanness? O how little a man can know of the hideous nature of sin, and of the holiness and purity of God, who does not feel how sin pollutes and defiles him from head to foot! He must be saved from this. And how? 

In two ways:

1. by a solemn plunge into the fountain of Christ’s blood once opened for sin and uncleanness, "If I wash thee not, thou hast no part with me"; and

2. by the washing of regeneration and renewing of the Holy Ghost; being bathed in the laver of regeneration, and washed by the washing of water by the word; in other words, by the application of God’s word of truth by a divine power to the heart.

3. *But there is the dreadful love of sin.* ‘O!’ say you, ‘surely a child of God can never love sin! Why, I have always been taught ever since I heard of religion, that when a man is born again he loves what he hated, and hates what he loved; and therefore, you can never persuade me that there is such a thing in my heart as love to sin!’ I do not want to persuade you; I want you to persuade yourself. And if you knew as much of the human heart as some here, you would painfully know there was in the carnal mind enmity against God, and love to evil. Do not mistake me. In the carnal mind. Take my words as I speak them; that there is in the carnal mind a detestable and abominable love of sin. If there be not, I am much deceived. Do you never commit sin? Why do you? Is it not because you love it? If you did not love it; if there were no desire toward it, no inclination, would you ever long after anything sinful? We do not want what we do not like; it is inclination that draws and leads us here and there. Look a little deeper into your heart than the mere surface. Do not take my word for it; I know it too painfully to be mistaken; it has cost me many a groan; and yet here it is to this day.

Look a little deeper; take the lid off; it needs no microscope; and I warrant, if you look a little deeper than usual you will see a something, a something we can scarcely bear to look at: but you will see a something, a something in your heart that has a strange alliance with every sin; a hideous something that seeks gratification from what God hates, and what you and I hate too; for there is a hating of sin in our spiritual nature, as there is an abominable and detestable love to it in our carnal nature. Now we must be delivered from, and saved out of this. And how? By the letting down of the love of God into our soul. You may try not to love this and not to love that forbidden thing; not to desire this, or not to desire that sinful object. You may try to watch your looks, your thoughts, and your words, and say, ‘I won’t, I won’t, I won’t!’ but there is something within which secretly says, ‘Aye, I want, I want, I want,’ every time that you say ‘I won’t, I won’t, I won’t.’

Now you must be saved from this; for all your groans and sighs and struggles cannot keep that something in our heart from opening its mouth, like a little bird in its nest after a worm. But when the love of God is shed abroad in the heart by the blessed Spirit, and heavenly things come with a sweet power into the soul, it takes away for the time the love of sin, and draws up the affections to where Jesus sits at God’s right hand. And that is the way whereby we are purged from the dreadful love of sin, and learn to detest everything which made the Saviour groan, bleed, and die.

4. *But there is the power of sin.* "Sin shall not have dominion over you." Why? "For ye are not under the law, but under grace." ‘Aye,’ say you, ‘but sin has power.’ I grant it. But what gives sin its power? Love. O what a mysterious power sin has in our carnal mind! People say they do not love sin. ‘O, that is horrible!’ they cry. But sin loves them, if they do not love sin. What else makes them so proud, so overbearing, so worldly? What leads them to do this or that unbecoming thing? Why surely there must be some power to produce this. Here are some steel filings lying upon the table, O how quiet they are! they do not move. No; they lie quite still. But bring the magnet; and see where they are then. See how they leap toward it and cling to it closely. So it is with sin and our carnal mind. Here sin lies. O how quiet these lusts are! how subdued this pride! Why it is almost changed into humility! Surely the heart is getting better! It is not so bad as preachers say it is! Why, all is as calm as the sea on a summer’s day. Here are the steel filings; very quiet, though very dirty. Bring the magnet. Let something that attracts the carnal mind pass over these filings. O how they all leap forth to embrace it! Now here is the power of sin working in our fallen nature through temptation. This we must be saved from. And how? Not by the law; not by resolutions; not by tears; not by remorse; not by shame; but by the blessed beaming in of the grace of God, giving power against power, giving strength, the strength of grace against the dominion of evil.

5. *But there is the practice of sin.* Are you quite pure here? Could you bear to be followed up every day of the week, and every hour of the day? Would you like a minister of the gospel to be always dogging your steps, and watching what you said and what you did, and how you lived all the day long? ‘No,’ say you. ‘I should rather shrink back I think sometimes.’ Then, though God may keep you from unbecoming things outwardly God grant it may be so! yet who is not guilty in some measure of some slip, some fall? Who can say he keeps his eyes, or his hands, or his feet, or his tongue as pure as they should be kept? Now from this we want deliverance. And this, by "the fear of God, as a fountain of life, to depart from the snares of death."


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > JM said:
> ...



I wouldn't read anything more then a tid bit devotional from Grace Gems, they tend to 're-write' some of the material. Grace Gems is not my source for my own devotionals.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > JM said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2007)

JM said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > JM said:
> ...



And, Thank you too!


----------

